# Rescued drowning fledgling, never owned a pigeon...



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello there! I am new to the boards and as expected I have never owned a pigeon before.

A little backstory on the bird in question, I was sitting under a pier with my SO when I saw something flopping around in the surf. Curious, I got up and walked over only to see it was a small pigeon drowning! Other people were staring and gawking as I ran fully clothed in to the ocean to get the poor fella out, and upon getting it out of the water I of course saw he was drenched to the bone. I couldn't leave him in the cold shaded sand under the pier because he would freeze to death and I couldn't put him in the sunny warm sand because it was being harassed by children, so I had to try and find a safe place for it to dry off. I work on the pier so I was always close to where I left it to dry, on a balcony in my line of sight only a little ways from where I found him. I thought I saw his parents coming to visit him but with closer inspection i realized it was a bunch of different adults harassing and bullying it, with one large male even attempting mounting with this youngster. Needless to say I knew his parents weren't around anymore, so I went over, scooped him up, and sat him on my lap to dry. 
Finally he was dry and warm so I decided to try and release him, only so watch him fall with style and faceplant in to a wall. So I was stuck watching over a baby pigeon that couldn't even fly with no parents in sight. Hours passed, no adults came near him anymore and he stayed hunched up in a corner on the sidewalk. I came to the slow realization that I would need to care for it or it would die, as he was already very thin.
I wrapped him up in a towel and drove him home when I got off work, and set up a small animal carrier with some soaked dogfood and a water dish for him to nibble at.
Upon waking up I saw he had attempted eating the food and was producing solid green and white bowel movements so I knew he had something going inside him, no matter how little. I left for school and on the way back home that day I stopped off at a store and picked up some real pigeon food and enriched grit (large sand grains, oyster shell, multivitamins, etc.) and offered him some, which he immediately took to.

The bird is eating from my hand when offered food but is very nervous and flips out when I move near him. He laid down in my lap last night and preened on my shoulder, yet today he seems very hyped and nervous. His keel is very sharp so I know he is underfed and malnourished (it was even sharper when I found him, at least he's putting a little meat on his bones) so i have been working on getting him to eat as much as he can. I also have him out and give him free roam whenever I'm in the house (I don't say free fly because he can't do that yet.)

Is there anything I can do to make him more used to my presence, and how can I improve his living conditions? 

I've had sun conures in the past so I know how to operate around birds, but a pigeon is certainly not a parrot!
He has also taken a keen interest in his reflection in the mirror, is it healthy to let him attempt interaction with it or could it possibly induce aggression like I've heard it can do with some parrots.

oh, and I've jokingly named him "Berlin Airlift" or "Berlinny" for short.

Thank you for your help with this matter, I'm doing the best I can to help this bird. I would really like to keep him if at all possible because I've seen how docile some can get, and I really miss having a bird in the house.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am sorry I am late to view your post.
First of all I loved the way you helped a bird. I have deep respect for you to helping this little fella. I do always the same if I get any animal around who needs my help and for me it is really humane to help the needy be it a person or animal.
Coming to your question pigeons are realling tame if you treat them well and you are doing almost everything it needs like pigeon mix, grits etc. One more thing is to change its water everyday to keep it healthy. To get it more used to your presence is to feed it by your hand. This method really helps because then pigeon starts waiting for you to come but then you will have to give it some more time.you will have to put feed in your hands and wait for it to come.Once it starts feeding by your hand it is in. As it is a baby it will easily learn and be very taming soon.
About letting it see its mirror image has no harm I think that there are few animals who recognise themselves in mirror and pigeon is one of them.
So have a good time with this really loving bird and keep helping always.

Post a pic of your Berlinny whenever you can.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What a great thing to do, the way you rescued Berlinny! Sounds like a very hungry bird who will love you for taking good care of it with pigeon mix, grit, water and friendly treatment. Pigeons love mirrors and especially they love attention so agree with what kiddy said. Enjoy your new friend!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words! The little guy is a bit calmer this morning and he is definitely not as jumpy as last night. I assume now the best idea is to just let him hang out and go where he pleases but I stay around him so he gets used to my presence, and sometimes offer him food from my hand to get his trust?
He's also very intent on being next to the mirror at all times too.

Photos will come later today when I get back home!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! The little guy is a bit calmer this morning and he is definitely not as jumpy as last night. I assume now the best idea is to just let him hang out and go where he pleases but I stay around him so he gets used to my presence, and sometimes offer him food from my hand to get his trust?
> He's also very intent on being next to the mirror at all times too.
> 
> Photos will come later today when I get back home!


Yes to gain his trust and then he would like your presence as well. My pigeons started coming close to me when I started offering food by hand. Yes in start for a couple of times they dint turn up but then they got used to my call and started coming to me when I offered them feed. So you may try this. Will wait for the pic.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a picture as promised! Lighting was weird so I'm not sure if you can see but he's still bald on his chin and has a few straggly golden hairs left on his head. Here is Berlinny in all his glory!









Also He doesn't seem to be eating grit at all, and I noticed he's avoiding the millet in his food. Is this a problem?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird! Just let him eat what he likes and I bet he'll be better very soon.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> I have a picture as promised! Lighting was weird so I'm not sure if you can see but he's still bald on his chin and has a few straggly golden hairs left on his head. Here is Berlinny in all his glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My squab grew hair on chin at last after bein 26 days old tho he started picking up few small grains. Probably he must be on his parents for feed when he drowned and so he is not feeding on grit yet or millet.he will surely do soon. Well you did great to rescue this lovely bird and if you think he is eating less you can try with mouth feeding or he might learn by himself but make sure he is not hungry. By the way he looks great to me and you are soon going to have a lovely tamed bird


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, sorry again, one or two quick questions involving his taming:
As I got him at this older stage in his development is it ever possible that he could end up completely bonded with me such as sitting in my lap, letting me pet him, and/or following me around, or is he too far past that age to bond so strongly with me? Will he always be afraid of my hands too?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Both our pet pigeons were ferals who we rescued as adults. Phoebe was mean for two months, biting and wingslapping, but then became totally tame so that sle plays noogies between our fingers, plays with us, and sits on our shoulders. Fiona was wing slapping and biting me for months but suddenly is letting me pick her up and hold her for brief periods. I think your bird will be your best friend if you are just patient. Also CBL has expert ways for taming pigeons. Have you seen her great videos?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is not older stage to tame him but it is quite a right time you got him. Before you got him he must be on parents for feeding so it would have been difficult for you to mouth feed him if you had got him before. So just do what you are doing and make him more familiar to your presence.take him in lap by folding his legs back or cup him in hands , pat him , fuss him and just make him feel you are concerned about him and he would be crazy for you. As cwebster said even fereal pigeons can be tamed with a little patience and care.so give him a little time and be patient. He is going to be your best friend 
Google videos on taming pigeons and learn a little more on taming .all the best


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have been looking up videos online and found one or two of CBL's. She really seems like a pigeon whisperer! It's amazing how they almost seem to melt in here hand.

The only think I'm a little worried about is accidentally traumatizing or terrifying the pigeon as I try to manipulate and tame him. Beginner's nervousness, you know?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah i completely understand, same was with me but CBL she is a great trainer, bird whisperer and a really good friend.always help me whenever I need. So I am quite used to handling my pigeons still I get afraid of hurting them, it is something comes from inside you think a lot if you care for someone so..
Dont worry you will not hurt him but keep learning the best ways to handle him through pt.
I am not able to post any images due to some technical reasons else would have posted for sure on handling.
Click on the following thread link from CBL and you will find a pic to hold him. Also pm to CBL for video link and you would love to learn from them.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/handling-videos-75956.html


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Yeah i completely understand, same was with me but CBL she is a great trainer, bird whisperer and a really good friend.always help me whenever I need. So I am quite used to handling my pigeons still I get afraid of hurting them, it is something comes from inside you think a lot if you care for someone so..
> Dont worry you will not hurt him but keep learning the best ways to handle him through pt.
> I am not able to post any images due to some technical reasons else would have posted for sure on handling.
> Click on the following thread link from CBL and you will find a pic to hold him. Also pm to CBL for video link and you would love to learn from them.
> ...


Thank you again for your help! I'm building a better cage that will go in my room tomorrow, which will hopefully help him get used to my presence better since he can see out of it more, compared to the one I have him in now. And even then, he's only in it for a few hours a day while I'm not in the house, but as soon as I get home I let him out to walk and climb around, and he always inevitably ends up in the same spot on top of my roach colony because it's warm and has a fluffy towel on it. I let him sleep on there too, and just put him in the cage when I need to leave the next morning. It's the transport back in to the cage that he has the biggest issue with, because even doing the hold shown he still tends to freak out a bit. I guess i just have to keep doing it until he's used to it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes he must be wanting to roam around as they do from morning till evening with rests whenever they want and wherever they like.usually they select few comfortable places and you wil find them resting there only most of the times whenever they take rest. At night they go to their loft which they have been closed in for a few times because they start finding it safe and secure from the predators and then people close the loft door at night.as your Berlinny remain opened for the night and you close him in morning when you leave so he must not like to be closed when it is time for him to roam around. But no worries, soon he will be used to the schedule and you will find no problem in closing him, also soon he will understand even your intention to close him and he will go by himself. Earlier I also found it difficult for my pigeons to close them but now they understand and go to their nesting box whenever I try to catch them to keep in nesting box, they themselves go there and rest of the time mine also roam around in my room as I love their presence and keep them with me. When I am not at home i close them and at night too.
So you will understand everything about his behaviour soon, just keep learning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hopefully Berlinny will get with the program soon. Lucky bird! We call our bird Phoebe the Wonder Bird after all her misadventures. Berlinny too seems to be a Wonder Bird! She'll probably anticipate your schedule soon.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Its actually the opposite...*



klawfran3 said:


> I have been looking up videos online and found one or two of CBL's. She really seems like a pigeon whisperer! It's amazing how they almost seem to melt in here hand.
> 
> The only think I'm a little worried about is accidentally traumatizing or terrifying the pigeon as I try to manipulate and tame him. Beginner's nervousness, you know?


I find that when I just pick up a bird even while I am doing the getting and picking up, they INSTANTLY become UNafraid when put to my face and I cup them in hand and pish to them. I do this to the hens in front loft. The SECOND they are in hand, held close they feel secure, its flippin amazing. But if you just try to reach out and pet or touch, they will try to get away, I dont bother with that at all, as THAT seems to scare them. In fact when I do go into loft front or back and grab up a bird, and fuss it up, the damn thing follows me from window to window cooing. I should take a little video clip of that. I literally have a line up of hens coming and flying and one by one they come to try to see "whats so special about her" and or why this one or two or three hens are fussin me up. Especially now, all I have to say is "hi my single ladies" and they come a runnin and thats with full food and water dishes, they aint lookin for food, they are lookin to be fussed, its hilarious. It really is kind of bizzare how simple it is. Some of the hens will just come running if I say hi, like its like thats ALL it takes. Like they are 'éasy' or something lol. They are flirts for sure.

So dont you worry, grab them up, mimic what Im doing exactly and you will be amazed. Ask Krzys, they will DEMAND it. My warning label would say, careful, you may create a monster lol. If I have any in my house they hound me follow all over the place constantly. If thats what you want, be careful what you wish for lolololol..... enjoy, if you need any more vids, pm me your email and will happily send a few...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

CBL, you are amazing!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

After holding him for about 15 or so minutes in the way CBL displayed in her videos (Thank you for sending me them!) the little pigeon started making small peeping noises. Is this good or bad?


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, one more thing, I notices a fast moving bug living under his wings and after some research I am 100% sure it is a pigeon louse fly. I can't use harmful chemicals on him because he lives in the same room as my spiders and roaches (I breed tarantulas and scorpions) so are there any "natural" remedies for killing it? I read that apparently garlic will help get rid of it? Or even tea tree oil?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> After holding him for about 15 or so minutes in the way CBL displayed in her videos (Thank you for sending me them!) the little pigeon started making small peeping noises. Is this good or bad?



Well the fact that you were able to hold the bird for 15 min is AWESOME and Im gonna say little peeping noises are a good thing. If the bird was not happy, it would struggle and grunt.  Sounds all good to me, and feel free to email me back your own vid so I can read the body language of the bird while you are doing are your doing.

Thanks! Cweb for the kind comment.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*A few options*



klawfran3 said:


> Also, one more thing, I notices a fast moving bug living under his wings and after some research I am 100% sure it is a pigeon louse fly. I can't use harmful chemicals on him because he lives in the same room as my spiders and roaches (I breed tarantulas and scorpions) so are there any "natural" remedies for killing it? I read that apparently garlic will help get rid of it? Or even tea tree oil?


You may buy a permethrin liquid at a feed store and I can look up the dose you put into the water and you dip the bird only, so no threat to your other bugs. Or you can get and it is cheap, diatomaceous earth or DE and do a shake and bake type of thing, yes sounds bizzarre but works great. You put the earth in a paper bag and you can put the bird totally in or up to its neck in the bag, close the bag around the neck and gently swish or shake the bag a bit to disperse the DE and this stuff will dry out the louse. If u dont want to do it that way, you may sprinkle the DE on the bird like you would from a salt shaker. In fact you can put the DE into a shake container with larger holes and do just that. Bird will be dusty for a bit but this wont harm them at all, may bother ur roaches so dont get any on them. And just a comment about roaches breeders or not, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW from me lololololol, I hate those things lol. Why do u breed them, ??? is it to feed to the tarantulas or do you have other critters u use them for? Blawwwkkkkkkk gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking bout those. 

I honestly doubt garlic will work for that. As a supplement, sure is good for the bird, but not much of a pesticide.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

CBL said:


> You may buy a permethrin liquid at a feed store and I can look up the dose you put into the water and you dip the bird only, so no threat to your other bugs. Or you can get and it is cheap, diatomaceous earth or DE and do a shake and bake type of thing, yes sounds bizzarre but works great. You put the earth in a paper bag and you can put the bird totally in or up to its neck in the bag, close the bag around the neck and gently swish or shake the bag a bit to disperse the DE and this stuff will dry out the louse. If u dont want to do it that way, you may sprinkle the DE on the bird like you would from a salt shaker. In fact you can put the DE into a shake container with larger holes and do just that. Bird will be dusty for a bit but this wont harm them at all, may bother ur roaches so dont get any on them. And just a comment about roaches breeders or not, EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW from me lololololol, I hate those things lol. Why do u breed them, ??? is it to feed to the tarantulas or do you have other critters u use them for? Blawwwkkkkkkk gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking bout those.
> 
> I honestly doubt garlic will work for that. As a supplement, sure is good for the bird, but not much of a pesticide.


Haha thank you for the quick replies and help! I'm going to go to a garden center and get some DE to put on the little fella. Do you have any specific product names to make it easier to find? I don't want to get the wrong thing!
Would something like Sevin dust work? I heard that aslo helps.

And the fly scared the living bejeezzus out of me seeing the giant thing just vanish like it did. Luckily I think he has only one on him, but I can see it's really bothering him.
I'll just treat him and keep him outside for a day. I don't want to risk and deaths from my spiders because they are pretty expensive!

And about the roaches, I breed the roaches for the spiders, but I also really do adore them too. I find roaches to be such interesting animals all around. They're fed to the spiders, scorpions, geckos, amblypygids, and other assorted animals I have living in my room/house.

And yes, I'll be sure to send a video of me holding him!

Oh and a quick question about the pigeon flies, do ALL of them carry bloodborne parasites or do some of them do. Like how some mosquitos carry malaria while others don't? Seeing the thing made me very paranoid that the little birdy is going to end up sick-- or worse.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The DE is just diatomaceous earth and the nursery will for sure know what it is even if packaged under brand name. Regarding the bloodsucking parasites, not srue bout that or what type of fly or louse or featherlice or pigeon fly you have, would have to see a pic of that. The sevin would work fine too as I have that and sprinkle it on the bottom of my bird cages for indoor birds. Im not sure tho if the bird eats it or if the seed falls in it, I'd say read the instrucctions and use accordingly. I think u can use on the bird. But double check.

Look forward to the vids. Now what type of tarantuals do u have, sis had pink toed, bird eating and a few others, but those are the two names I recall. She also had a rear fanged poisonous snake but the rear fangers are not AS toxic, she had corn snake and a lovely BLACK nasty a$$ looking scorpion that tried ALL night to crawl out of its cage to 'get me' lol when I slept over. I know it wasnt trying to GET me but is nocturnal so was active, grosss tho lol. She has had so many reptiles too many to name. I think all critters are cool, the coolest thos is a dragon I gave her as a gift, that thing changed my mind about reptiles. He is handsome, beardie by the way. Handsome, engaging, and smart, and now of course spoilt rotten, as all critters should be.

Anyway, go thru that bird and have a good thorough exam, I find it odd that you say this was a fly and was BIG? I will go back and read original posts to refresh whats going on???? K so read everything, just send me video of the bird, I want to see body posture, blink rate and more. Will go from there


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Hi, sorry again, one or two quick questions involving his taming:
> As I got him at this older stage in his development is it ever possible that he could end up completely bonded with me such as sitting in my lap, letting me pet him, and/or following me around, or is he too far past that age to bond so strongly with me? Will he always be afraid of my hands too?


As I have proven, he is NOT too old to tame and be unafraid, he is good and more than young enough. He will tame down well.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

CBL said:


> The DE is just diatomaceous earth and the nursery will for sure know what it is even if packaged under brand name. Regarding the bloodsucking parasites, not srue bout that or what type of fly or louse or featherlice or pigeon fly you have, would have to see a pic of that. The sevin would work fine too as I have that and sprinkle it on the bottom of my bird cages for indoor birds. Im not sure tho if the bird eats it or if the seed falls in it, I'd say read the instrucctions and use accordingly. I think u can use on the bird. But double check.
> 
> Look forward to the vids. Now what type of tarantuals do u have, sis had pink toed, bird eating and a few others, but those are the two names I recall. She also had a rear fanged poisonous snake but the rear fangers are not AS toxic, she had corn snake and a lovely BLACK nasty a$$ looking scorpion that tried ALL night to crawl out of its cage to 'get me' lol when I slept over. I know it wasnt trying to GET me but is nocturnal so was active, grosss tho lol. She has had so many reptiles too many to name. I think all critters are cool, the coolest thos is a dragon I gave her as a gift, that thing changed my mind about reptiles. He is handsome, beardie by the way. Handsome, engaging, and smart, and now of course spoilt rotten, as all critters should be.
> 
> Anyway, go thru that bird and have a good thorough exam, I find it odd that you say this was a fly and was BIG? I will go back and read original posts to refresh whats going on???? K so read everything, just send me video of the bird, I want to see body posture, blink rate and more. Will go from there


I'll try out the DE, no use using chemicals if you don't have to. Is there any special way to apply it or do I just sprinkle it on the bird?

I can also almost guarantee you it's Pseudolynchia canariensis.

Crazy awesome animals! I have two pink toes at the moment actually. Did the rear-fanged happen to be a hog nose? I know they're a commonly owned rear fang snake. I also have h. longimanus, the asian forest scorpion, which gets like 5" long and big hulky black. I love 'em! Beardies are such cuties, so much personality in such a little package.

The little guy is sleeping right now and I don't want to bother him, so I'll get you the video tomorrow!



CBL said:


> As I have proven, he is NOT too old to tame and be unafraid, he is good and more than young enough. He will tame down well.


You certainly were right! Thank you again!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh and by the way, a quick update on the fly issue, I went to home depot and they had no DE, so I got the sevin dust as i heard it works too. I took "Berlinny" outside, gave him a light coating all over his body (under the wings too!) and massaged it under his feathers. Almost immediately the fly ran on to my thumb and sat there where I easily picked it off and gooshed it by rolling it between my fingers and pinching with my nail. I waited ten minutes and then gave him a bath by dipping him in a bowl full of warm water. He liked it so much that he fell asleep in my hands underwater XD. Now he's drying off in his cage so that he doesn't make a mess of my room, and all in all it was a very easy ordeal to deal with.

I'm sure the fly would have died even if i didn't crush it. he was looking pretty bad because of the sevin dust already.

squeaky clean little birdy


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hhahah yes I believe you are correct a hog nose. Her scorpion was big too about 6 inches or so with tail and black. She also had two flying squirrels but no more they got old and died. I think the emerald green tree snake is really pretty. I have a few preferences, those piebald ones. Funky colors. 

I would lift the wings and sprinkle DE at the arm pits of the bird, near the vent and just basically dust the bird, also ya, seen those gross flies in one of my books, google natural ways to be rid of them and see what u may find.

Send me ur taming video or handling would love to see


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Also, one more thing, I notices a fast moving bug living under his wings and after some research I am 100% sure it is a pigeon louse fly. I can't use harmful chemicals on him because he lives in the same room as my spiders and roaches (I breed tarantulas and scorpions) so are there any "natural" remedies for killing it? I read that apparently garlic will help get rid of it? Or even tea tree oil?



Wow ..good to know you have variery of critters, I just love all of them from ants to elepahnats or dinasaurus.lol . Love to know about everyone, they are all amazing. I have touched few snakes too, came to know afterwards that one was very poisonous and had venom and could sting. A bit scared of scorpions becuase when I was kid, I used to see patients coming to my father stung by scorpions, they would be in severe pains crying ,so since then a bit scared of scorpions but still I can't see them dying, always save all animals if get to see anyone dying.i save many drowned ants tho all family and friends laugh at it.all animals benefit us in one or other way so we should love them all without exceptions. And so nice to know you keep them


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the bird is pest free. I too love all kinds of creatures. We have frogs, lizards, tropical fish, guinea pigs, and cats. Have several pet orb weaver spiders outside who we follow closely and once had so many with webs at Halloween, people thought they were decorations! but have never had the luck to have a tarantula.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Glad to hear the bird is pest free. I too love all kinds of creatures. We have frogs, lizards, tropical fish, guinea pigs, and cats. Have several pet orb weaver spiders outside who we follow closely and once had so many with webs at Halloween, people thought they were decorations! but have never had the luck to have a tarantula.


Glad to hear that you love all kinds of creatures, I bet eveyone of them is just amazing in its own way.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Wow ..good to know you have variery of critters, I just love all of them from ants to elepahnats or dinasaurus.lol . Love to know about everyone, they are all amazing. I have touched few snakes too, came to know afterwards that one was very poisonous and had venom and could sting. A bit scared of scorpions becuase when I was kid, I used to see patients coming to my father stung by scorpions, they would be in severe pains crying ,so since then a bit scared of scorpions but still I can't see them dying, always save all animals if get to see anyone dying.i save many drowned ants tho all family and friends laugh at it.all animals benefit us in one or other way so we should love them all without exceptions. And so nice to know you keep them



Haha good to see so many people love the "creepy crawlies" here! I've had to pick up a few black widows bare-handed because people were trying to crush them. Spiders get such a bad rap even though they're one of the most astonishing and important animals on earth!



cwebster said:


> Glad to hear the bird is pest free. I too love all kinds of creatures. We have frogs, lizards, tropical fish, guinea pigs, and cats. Have several pet orb weaver spiders outside who we follow closely and once had so many with webs at Halloween, people thought they were decorations! but have never had the luck to have a tarantula.


Ooh you should get one. They're super easy to keep, you only have to feed them once a week MAX. And they come in all sorts of different colors! :3



CBL said:


> Send me ur taming video or handling would love to see


I just sent it over email!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy why did people come to your father, is he a doctor?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We take any poisonous spiders outside carefully and release them such as black widows and false black widows. Spiders are lovely useful creatures.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Haha good to see so many people love the "creepy crawlies" here! I've had to pick up a few black widows bare-handed because people were trying to crush them. Spiders get such a bad rap even though they're one of the most astonishing and important animals on earth!


Amazing! That you cared this much for those black widows, you are right of course they are.





klawfran3 said:


> I just sent it over email!


How about posting it here for us too?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

CBL said:


> Kiddy why did people come to your father, is he a doctor?


Yes he is a doctor but now bed ridden due to cerebral stroke followed by paralysis.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, so sorry to hear about your fathers difficulties. My dad has severe Parkinson's. Hope your dad stays as well as he is able. Aging is not for wimps.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Kiddy, so sorry to hear about your fathers difficulties. My dad has severe Parkinson's. Hope your dad stays as well as he is able. Aging is not for wimps.



Sad to know about your father too. My father is among those few who cared hardly about himself caring everyone else.had high bp but carelessly skipped medicines and one day suddenly got unconcious after returnig from his clinic due to brain stroke.after 1 month of unconsciousness and 5-6 months nasal tube feeding we helped him to recover from that sudden severity of brain hemorrhage and thank God after 5 years he is able to walk a little with some support but can't go out. So since then I strictly advise everyone not to skip medicines if bp fluctuates or diabetic, so no-one could face this terrible problem of brain damage.
Hope and pray your father, my father and every diseased recover soon.ameen


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, i hope and pray too that your father will recover soon. My brother wouldn't treat his high by and had a stroke too but was relatively lucky. He too was so busy taking care of his invalid wife and working that he didn't take care of himself.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Kiddy, i hope and pray too that your father will recover soon. My brother wouldn't treat his high by and had a stroke too but was relatively lucky. He too was so busy taking care of his invalid wife and working that he didn't take care of himself.


Yes he must be lucky then.also many things matter e.g. how large the bleed affected area is and its location, also age of patient etc.everything matters for recovery.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So how is Belprlin Airlift now?  Long time no update...


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi I'm sorry about the extremely long delay. I had some nasty personal problems (eg breakups, birthdays, etc) and had nearly no time to do anything Other than those. Berlinny is doing swimmingly and has finally learned how to fly (albeit not very well haha) and has gained weight and his feathers have become fuller looking. I'll try and get a handling video up soon but a lot of things are still going on so it could be a bit. I do however have pictures!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Berlinny is doing so well!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for such a lovely pic and so delay is accepted. 
In this close look I notice that he hasnt still grown her head feathers and chick feathers and so on his nose which comes last so I think he is maximum a month old or so.because mine is 1 month and 8 days and he has grown all, only on nose missing.
So good that you have him, he will learn fast. So enjoy your birdie friend with other creepy crawliers.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bless you Klawfran3 for being such a kind soul!

A pigeon's love is forever! Berlinny is such a lucky bird to have met you! Please keep updating us!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

*A quick little update*

Hi there everyone, if anyone was wondering I am just giving a little update on Berlinny!
He has become very adept at flying and has even done a few twirls mid-flight, something which I never thought he could do! He has also become extremely affectionate, and although he does not like having people walk towards him still, he will hop on to your shoulder and lap and sometimes even allow you to pet and scratch him.
Also he has become a little more vocal and is trying to learn how to coo, but does not seem to be too good at it yet haha. It basically sounds like a high pitched squeak and then a human like moan, surprisingly similar to a braying donkey. One day he'll figure it out!

All in all I think he is growing up to be a wonderfully good pet, definitely more affectionate than any parrot I have ever owned!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Hi there everyone, if anyone was wondering I am just giving a little update on Berlinny!
> He has become very adept at flying and has even done a few twirls mid-flight, something which I never thought he could do! He has also become extremely affectionate, and although he does not like having people walk towards him still, he will hop on to your shoulder and lap and sometimes even allow you to pet and scratch him.
> Also he has become a little more vocal and is trying to learn how to coo, but does not seem to be too good at it yet haha. It basically sounds like a high pitched squeak and then a human like moan, surprisingly similar to a braying donkey. One day he'll figure it out!
> 
> All in all I think he is growing up to be a wonderfully good pet, definitely more affectionate than any parrot I have ever owned!



So sweet, of course he is learning to coo and fly. Just a bit younger than mine one, mine one cooed two days back and he pecks on me and sleep over my shoulder and lap but when I try to catch him, he flies to his parents who don't like his presence being competitors and so they keep on chasing him, also they have one more kid of 11 days so more responsibilities.
I am sure Berlinny will be your great pet tho I do not compare mine one with my parakete, who was a wonderful tame pet and a childhood best friend ever. 
So enjoy your Berlinny and thanks for update.do keep posting


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kiddy said:


> So sweet, of course he is learning to coo and fly. Just a bit younger than mine one, mine one cooed two days back and he pecks on me and sleep over my shoulder and lap but when I try to catch him, he flies to his parents who don't like his presence being competitors and so they keep on chasing him, also they have one more kid of 11 days so more responsibilities.
> I am sure Berlinny will be your great pet tho I do not compare mine one with my parakete, who was a wonderful tame pet and a childhood best friend ever.
> So enjoy your Berlinny and thanks for update.do keep posting


If it isn't too much trouble, mind posting a picture of yours? He sounds like a total sweetheart


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Berlinny is doing well!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> If it isn't too much trouble, mind posting a picture of yours? He sounds like a total sweetheart


No, no troubles at all except for pt which doesn't allow me to post pic from my tablet. But this time when I am logged in through cell phone, I am able to post, new for me too and great. So here he comes, of course a sweetheart and so I call him Sweetu. And in second one his parents,white mom, grizzled dad and my Sweetu


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiddy, Sweetu and the others are really lovely!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Kiddy, Sweetu and the others are really lovely!


Thanks 
They are family and one more little in nest adds to it


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

What GORGEOUS birds!!! So lucky all of them! Beautiful couch too!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow haha thank you! Those are such absolutely beautiful birds! Thank you!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> What GORGEOUS birds!!! So lucky all of them! Beautiful couch too!



Thanks, even I am lucky to have them


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Wow haha thank you! Those are such absolutely beautiful birds! Thank you!


Thank you  Berlinny too is very beautiful


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

ahaha thank you Kiddy!

I have one very quick question about taming him, he seems to shiver whenever I move or get near him. Is there a reason for that or is it a flight response?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

To tame Berlinny, just keep spending time with him and talking to him!

Give him raw peanuts (the small ones), and you'll be his new BFF (Best Friends Forever)!!!

Do update us!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> ahaha thank you Kiddy!
> 
> I have one very quick question about taming him, he seems to shiver whenever I move or get near him. Is there a reason for that or is it a flight response?


Pigeons shiver when they are nervous and a littele scared. my fledging shivers with his parents as they peck him. Some times my hen shivers with cock or infront of me. Only my cock never shivers as he is quite tame and understand himself safe with me. So as soon as Berlinny gets tamed , he will stop shivering and feel comfortable with you.


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Pigeons shiver when they are nervous and a littele scared. my fledging shivers with his parents as they peck him. Some times my hen shivers with cock or infront of me. Only my cock never shivers as he is quite tame and understand himself safe with me. So as soon as Berlinny gets tamed , he will stop shivering and feel comfortable with you.


Alrighty thank you! Every day I work with him and he seems to be calming down a lot. 
Thank you for all your help everyone!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

*another update (sorry if these get annoying)*

Just a short update, he's started getting his iridescent neck feathers in and has really become more curious and exploring of his home.

I also trained him to return to his cage on command and fly to my back/ shoulder when I ask... Although sometimes he prefers my head instead haha.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

That sounds great! Enjoy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy you and Berlinny are doing well together!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Just a short update, he's started getting his iridescent neck feathers in and has really become more curious and exploring of his home.
> 
> I also trained him to return to his cage on command and fly to my back/ shoulder when I ask... Although sometimes he prefers my head instead haha.


Oh that's interesting how you trained him to land on your shoulder or head. Lol. So how you did so? he seems wise! 
Mine is not getting trained like this instead he pecks me hard  And coos seeing me and never responds to my call. But the younger one does it as I am hand feeding him since he was of around 25 days old so he treats me like his parents . Comes to me during night even and sleeps over my shoulder, hands or legs when he sees me sleeping. He is a loving kid.


----------

